# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  رتبه مورد نیاز مهندسی شیمی

## amir.hj1998620

سلام میخواستم بدونم تو رشته مهندسی شیمی رتبه مورد نیاز برای دانشگاه ها(همراه نام دانشگاه) چنده؟؟؟

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

سلام دوست خوبم

سایت کانون گذاشته میتونید برید مراجعه کنید و ببینید :Yahoo (83):

----------

